# Nissan Sway Concept Previews Hatchbacks to Come



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Small cars don’t have to be devoid of style.*
> 
> That’s the message Nissan is looking to get across with its new Sway concept, which debuted today at the Geneva Motor Show.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Sway Concept Previews Hatchbacks to Come at AutoGuide.com.


----------

